
Announcing Rust 1.34.1 - pietroalbini
https://blog.rust-lang.org/2019/04/25/Rust-1.34.1.html
======
MuffinFlavored
How much longer until async/await is as easy to use as it is in JavaScript?

~~~
swsieber
Several releases at the minimum. The futures API has been stabilized for 1.36,
but the async/await call syntax is still unstable (from what I understand).

Even then, there will still be more friction in rust compared to javascript,
since there is just more to make decisions about (e.g. ownership, it's
generally lower-level, etc.)

To see a full status on async stuff in rust, see
[https://areweasyncyet.rs/](https://areweasyncyet.rs/)

Edit: There will be a ton of churn as well in the eco-system since everybody
will need to move to the new api, but there are api shims that let you use the
new stuff on the old stuff, so that makes it a little easier. There's going to
be a ton of _visible_ progress this year.

~~~
inamberclad
async/await still scares me a little since I would prefer that the language
core stay small and universal.

~~~
nemothekid
async/await is sooo much easier to use than combinators though. I struggle in
remembering when I should be using and_then/or_else/map/then, and then
juggling all the references as things pass into and out of closures.

I wrote a small redis clone with async/await and it was a joy to write. It was
fast and so easy to reason about. It's so worth it to add it to the core
language.

------
jacquesm
Isn't there a 'Rust announcements' mailing list instead of having HN polluted
with every minor point release?

~~~
ralusek
If it wasn't upvoted it wouldn't make it to the front page.

~~~
jacquesm
Just about anything with 'Rust' in the title makes it to the front page.

~~~
kibwen
Note that HN's ranking algorithm also rapidly sinks things off the front page
whose titles contain common keywords like "Rust", "Go", "Apple", etc.

~~~
sctb
That's an interesting observation, but not true!

As far as stories like this go, we do penalize minor release announcements
across the board (unless there's something there that gratifies intellectual
curiosity), but that's done manually.

~~~
kibwen
Interesting, thanks for the insight. :)

